# already hard to find parts? window trim



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

The clip on the piece of outer window trim between front and back glass broke so the piece is loose. Called Pontiac dealership 3 times and they woudln't call me back. Local body shop said that their place for parts which was a GM dealership has them on a national backorder. Anyone else ran into any problems getting parts lately? its a 2006 gto


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

Somebody broke my window and it messed up the same piece. I got the window and everything from a junkyard on Ebay for $30. Pontiac wanted like $350. 

But yea, my alternator was on national backorder and it took them a week to get it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

this has nothing to do with Pontiac going away. from time to time, lots of parts, for lots of vehicles, from lots of manufacturers, go on national backorder

you need to remember that this car IS NOT a Pontiac. these cars are also not like the Impala SS which was a limited run car, so they didn't make those parts as long.

they are from GM's Australian division, and these cars were at the end of their multi-year run when we got them over here. as long as Holden is in business, these parts will be just as easy to get as any other car's parts


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was informed many parts for these cars are getting increasingly hard to find. GM has authorized dealers to install aftermarket parts on the cars if this is the case. You may want to suggest this to your dealer who may either be ignorant to this or doesn't know enough to inquire about it.


----------

